# Borracho Locomotive Works, latest dismal projects ready for service



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Borracho Locomotive Works, latest dismal projects ready for service:


1st up a rather simple project, a standard HLW Mack chassis and 2 cab/roofs cut together. this will be a little workhorse for the portables as well as the main layout


Overall











This one still needs a full interior, theres a motor block in side but I'm waiting till we get a little deeper into winter so I have something to do once the rains start.


Next is a little more off the deep end, OK way off the deep end....OK way WAY but its Jerry Barnes fault for giving me the idea:


Another Mack chassis but this one uses the noses from 2 LGB F7 shells 











The pilots are scratch built and the interior has a basic cab configuration, I cut the door higher so its 1/22ish.Still a few details to add but I was lucky enough to cut and attach the F7 shells as to not require a repaint. I might add more detail as I go but for now I like the end results. I know for sure the HLW will work on all layouts, this one I know will be fine on the fixed layout, but it will be interesting to see how it gets on with the portables. Testing? whats that???


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And they accuse me of being mad as a hatter! If so, Vic, you must be the March Hare!


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Having more fun, I see. Vic, where do you get all the spare parts for your bashes? 
Steve


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, I actually am having a hard time finding parts these days. I used to get a Xmas G set from KB toys every year for bash fodder but that went along with KBs bankruptcy. The declining supply of affordable bash fodder coupled with the ever increasing prices of even simple stuff makes it hard to plan new projects . I used to be able to pick up HLW Macks for $45 and HLW Mini-cars for $10 but even those are going up and just plain harder to find shops that stock them. The only reason I did these was the opportunity to get all the bits for reasonable prices.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor; 

Looking good! I like the chunky look of the box cab. Have an old Roundhouse boxcab in HO with the track cleaning attachments. The gears are so loud on that engine that it sounds like there's a real prime mover inside. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

